

“Entrepreneurs get distracted by fundraising, so I just did that part first.” - frankdenbow
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/16/exclusive-jake-lodwick-raises-1-2-m-to-build-elepath-a-software-studio/

======
nadam
“Entrepreneurs get distracted by fundraising, so I just did that part first."

It is like a Hollywood diva saying (after getting into the 'circles'):
"Women's hands get ugly because of the lot of washing and cleaning, so I've
bought myself people to do that for me. What matters is how great I am: I can
do this because I am great."

Venture capitalists are a parody of themselves. You have to have social proof,
or you have to be already profitable to gain their attention. Basically they
give money to people who do not need it.

~~~
diego
VCs are more likely to give money to entrepreneurs who are already rich.
There's a good reason for it: VCs (unlike angels) need home runs. Over the
course of 10 years, a VC must catch a Facebook, a Google or at least a Twitter
in order to be successful.

A rich founder is less likely to take an early exit, and more likely to want
to swing for the fences. Think of @ev refusing to sell Twitter to Google as an
example.

Also, an already successful entrepreneur is less risky from a VC standpoint.
He was able to endure the process of taking a startup from zero to something.
He's more likely to have "what it takes" to succeed.

That said, this guy is not acting rationally by flaunting his ability to raise
money. Like he admits, he doesn't have a team yet. My due diligence in
applying for a job as an early employee would uncover this article, and it
would be a red flag concerning the personality of a potential boss.

~~~
anamax
Are "already successful" more or less likely to hit home runs?

I don't know the answer.

Netflix, redfin, and twitter are 2nd acts by "already successful" folk. Yahoo,
HP, Amazon, Google, Disney, Apple, Cisco are by first-timers. (Disney had
several failures under his belt.)

I don't know about Walmart. Sam Walton had been a regional manager for another
chain but I don't know for sure that he hadn't been a "successful
entrepreneur".

~~~
diego
That's survivor bias. The set of already successful entrepreneurs is much
smaller than the set of first-time entrepreneurs.

To answer your question you want the distribution of outcomes for both sets.
VCs have to have good estimates of that data.

------
petenixey
What a bunch of nonsense.

Not necessarily a bad way to attract some good hackers though. Ideas are like
babies, no-one wants to feed and change someone else's so I guess the one
thing this phenomenon has going for it is that he'll attract developers who
think they can sire the company vision.

He'll end up with a lot of cooks though - will probably lead to a bit of a
frankenstein product

------
hkarthik
This is definitely a sign of a bubble. When I was a college student in Boulder
in 2000, one of my roommates worked at a startup as an intern.

He told me during his first week, the team all just sat around a table and
thought up ideas to pursue for days on end. The only way I can fathom that
being possible if they were a pre funded team. I'm pretty sure they split up
within a year or so of him working there.

------
kayoone
“I just don’t think it makes sense to have a product idea, THEN raise money,
THEN build a team,”

Yeah right, thats what a good founding team is for that actually HAS an idea
on what to build.

Lets face it, no first time founder or anyone without a big hit like vimeo
would ever get a deal like that.

------
wilschroter
I have a really hard time with this. Yes, he's probably a fantastic founder
and will do something great (and I hope like every other entrepreneur, he
does).

But I hope that aspiring entrepreneurs raising funds realize what an
incredible anomaly this type of capital raising is.

Heaven forbid we get a whole slew of entrepreneurs saying "I heard that you
can raise money without a business". It's bad enough we have people running
around trying to raise money for features, not even companies. This takes it
back even further, which is probably fine for him, but not for the people I
fear are going to take this to heart.

------
andrewcross
I don't see this as an example of a bubble. With a track record of success
with Vimeo, there's a good chance he'll succeed again in the future. Frankly
this is probably a safer bet than a group of founders straight out of college
that have some decent traction. He'll know the stumbling blocks and the
connections to make things happen. The only thing I'd want to know as an
investor is what the salary situation is like. Assuming its nothing or very
low, I'd say good investment.

------
asanwal
Some folks get funded based on track record and/or reputation. For the vast
majority of first-timers (99.9%) who might need to raise money, doing so
before having a product or at least fleshed out idea is not going to happen.

~~~
viscanti
Even if that 99.9% could get funding early, it wouldn't be on favorable terms.
What gets overlooked a lot, is the cost of selling early equity. If you don't
have much traction, or even a prototype, and you do raise money, you're giving
up a BIG portion of equity in return.

A good analogy is the music industry. Lots of bands just starting out want to
be signed to a major record label. They do everything they can to attract the
attention of major record execs. A very tiny minority are successful and
actually gets a contract, but they end up making almost no money, because they
weren't able to negotiate from a position of power. The alternative is the
band who sets up their own sales and distribution and builds their audience.
Now they can dictate what deals (if any) they take. They don't need the major
label anymore, but they're in a position to take advantage of it, if there's a
favorable deal there.

Suggesting that entrepreneurs raise money early is bad advice almost always.
Regardless of the initial deal you might be able to get, having a more
developed product with traction will get you a better deal.

Just build it, eat ramen noodles and take a second job if you have to. Meet
with investors early and often, but not to ask for money. Let them see the
trajectory of what you're building, so that when you want/need to raise money,
they know you and see how far you've come and what you're capable of. There
seems to be way too much focus on raising money early, and articles like this
only exacerbate that.

------
yangez
"It’s called mydunks.it. It’s better than NBA jam. It’s a universal 'like'
button for the web, but instead of ‘likes’ it’s 'dunks.'"

I just about spat out my coffee until I realized he was joking.

------
damoncali
I think entrepreneurs get distracted by all that marketing, development,
sales, and operations, so I just start with profits.

Someone call Captain Obvious - he's got some competition.

------
T_S_
New idea for funding strategy: Rent a name-brand entrepreneur for your idea.
Or maybe it's an old one.

------
wgx
It's hard for me to see a problem with this. The guy has a track-record
(Vimeo, anyone?) and has impressed some investors enough for them to part with
their money. Good luck to him.

------
mvkel
I'm a huge Jake Lodwick fan and am glad to see he's back into the game. I wish
him the best. CollegeHumor, Vimeo, BustedTees; we need more creative
entrepreneurs in the world.

To everyone thinking he's crazy for raising before coming up with an idea, the
idea is irrelevant.

Your first raise doesn't validate your idea, it validates how good of a pitch
man you are.

Your second raise validates your idea as a business.

~~~
antidaily
Have you checked out <http://www.pummelvision.com/>?

------
AdamFernandez
It appears the Anti-lean startup movement has begun.

------
ytadesse
Is it just me or does the absurdity of this story immediately remind me of the
"End Fund" story from TechCrunch?

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/angel-investors-counter-
y-c...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/angel-investors-counter-y-combinator-
start-fund-with-new-100-million-early-stage-end-fund/)

Except, it's actually real this time...

------
ezl
I thought this was hilarious.

Reminds me when @joshu raised and spouted a bunch of jokes for the idea he was
pursuing (1).

I can't imagine being in that position and NOT using the media as a vehicle
for your personal amusement.

(1) [http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/feeding-frenzy-as-
delicious...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/feeding-frenzy-as-delicious-
founder-joshua-schachter-raises-round-for-new-startup/)

------
skadamat
Yeah, only someone with enough klout / swag as Jake Lodwick can do this haha

------
baconner
I feel like this is an elaborate troll...

------
tathagatadg
BS.

------
ebaysucks
I'm sorry to be that guy but this has bubble written all over it.

Mydunks.it, really?

~~~
_chap
Nope, he was joking: "As to what kind of product ideas he wanted to play with,
Mr. Lodwick was ___coy_ __. “It’s called mydunks.it...”

~~~
ebaysucks
Ah great. English is not my mother tongue and today I learned what coy really
means ;)

